# The wife's Birthday



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2018)

Yesterday was my wife's birthday, we went two stepping with family and friends..
I would have taken her for food and entertainment,but all the McDonald's in our area have done away with the playgrounds!!
.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 30, 2018)

Great picture!!  Happy Birthday to your Mrs.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2018)

Awww lovely picture... your wife is always smiling.... belated Happy Birthday to her,  Ken...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 30, 2018)

Looks like you both had a great time even if McDonald's playground was closed!


----------



## Lara (Jul 30, 2018)

Your wife looks like she's in her 20's! She sure is enjoying her birthday. You did good, Ken :thumbsup:


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 30, 2018)

Happy birthday to your Mrs, Ken.

No playgrounds?????   Have you forgotten how to play....'Catch the girl, kiss the girl', Ken,  it's not difficult, and some of the girls don't even run?   :bigwink:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday to your lovely wife Ken, you both make a such a handsome loving couple.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 30, 2018)

Happy birthday to your wife. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 30, 2018)

happy birthday to kens wife--i hope you enjoyed your day


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 30, 2018)

HI Ken,belated birthday greetings to your wife. I hope she had a wonderful day with you,family and friends Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2018)

Happy Birthday Mrs. Ken!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 31, 2018)

Happy Birthday, Mrs Ken


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2018)

Awwww....you two are the cutest. Mostly her of course. :laugh:
Happy Birthday Mrs. Ken N Tx 
:happybday:

What an attractive , happy couple you make. 
And dancing? How romantic. :heart:


----------

